# Suche Rennspiel für Lan



## DBGTKING (27. November 2010)

*Suche Rennspiel für Lan*

Hallo Leute habe ein Problem suche ein Computerspiel(kein N64 Emulator oder so was)

Ich selbst besitze kein Internet also offline Spiele will ich haben.


So nun zu dem eigenlichen Problem, gestern probierte ich unterschiedliche Rennspiele. Doch keine davon konnte mehr als einen Gegeneinander rennfahren weil keine Computergegner dawaren nur gegen mein Freund konnte ich die ganze zeit fahren.Ist zwar gut das man mit freunden 4 -8 spieler gegeneinander fahren kann.Ich habe aber zu wenig Leute für eine Lan und kein Platz oder kein geeignet Raum in meiner Umgebung finden können und das Finanzielle Risiko ist mir ehrlich geagt auch zu hoch darfür.
Zwar würde ich mit etwa Glück bis zu 18 Leute zusammenkriegen da ich auser Renn spiele auch andere Spiele gerne zusammenspiele würde.Aber die frage käme noch wer mag rennspiele oder hat er gerade Lust dazu eins zu fahren. Vor allem hat er an dem Tag wirklich zeit und wieviele kommen dann am ende wirklich.


Auf gut Deutsch ich stelle mir ein Rennspiel a la Mario Kart vom Einstellen her vor,da wo dann nur 2 Spielen und der rest mit KI Fahren aufgefüllt werden also Computergegner noch besser wäre auch noch das ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen könne leicht mittel oder Schwer.

Leider hat das keine dieser Spiele so testet ich folgende Spiele:
Race Driver Grid,Need For Speed Most Wanted,Need for Speed Underground 2,Blur,Splitt & Second,sogar Xpand Rally Extrem oder wie das heist habe ich getestet.Aber keins bitet das was ich wollte,gegeneinander haben wir schon gemacht war aber irgendwie langweilig auch wenn Blur mit explodierenden Fässern zu zweit ein wenig laune gemacht hat.


Ob jetzt Trackmania oder Dirt2 das bietet weis ich nicht teste Dirt 2 noch und das andere spiele finde ich garnicht mehr.Wenns eins gibt das es so was hat sei es von Jahre 2000 aufwärts sei mir da egal mir geht es auch noch darum das es unter xp läuft und da ich nächstes jahr ja auf Win 7 umrüste(mit neuem PC) sollte es auch das unterstüzen.Kommt XP mit Win7 klar weil der zweite bleibt nämlich XP Only.


Über ne antwort würde ich mich Freuen ich kaufe gerne solch ein Computerspiel,weil ansonsten kann ich Rennspiel lan und das höchstens zu dritt gleich mal mir abschminken.


----------



## michelthemaster (27. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Lan*

Hi Kollege! Was ich dir empfehlen kann (hab es selbst) ist Sega Sonic Allstar Racing! Ist ähnlich wie Mario Kart mit gescheiter Grafik und halt natürlich Splitscreen (bis zu 4 Spieler) und Cpu Gegnern. Ich spiel es selbst hin und wieder mit Kumpels und mit Xbox-Controllern macht es wirklich viel Spaß. Ansonsten fällt mir auch kein Spiel ein.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## DBGTKING (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Lan*

Danke dir werde das spiel mir holen was mein Freund dazu sagen wird bin ich mal gespannt,denn der hat nicht geglaubt das es ein spiel gibt das so wie ich es sagte ein spiel gibt.Ich freue mich schon auf sein gesicht und den spaß den wir haben werden ps2 Controller und adapter habe ich ja schon länger die kommen endlich wieder zum einsatz.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Lan*

Was mir nicht in die Rübe will: Wieso kommt Blur nicht für euch in Frage ?
Das kannst du mit bis zu 4 Spielern an einem Rechner spielen, es gibt immer 10 Spieler -> der Rest der "Slots" wird von der KI gefüllt. Das einzige Problem ist, die Tasten für die Steuerung zu finden, danach kam's mir vor wie ein erwachseneres Maria Kart...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Lan*

Oder z.B. Alarm für Cobra 11, verschieden Versionen, sind aber alle geil


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Lan*

Bietet nicht einer der Colin Mc Rae Teile einen LAN-Modus mit KI-Gegnern, oder DTM Race Driver 2 oder 3 ?


----------



## DBGTKING (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel für Lan*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Was mir nicht in die Rübe will: Wieso kommt Blur nicht für euch in Frage ?
> Das kannst du mit bis zu 4 Spielern an einem Rechner spielen, es gibt immer 10 Spieler -> der Rest der "Slots" wird von der KI gefüllt. Das einzige Problem ist, die Tasten für die Steuerung zu finden, danach kam's mir vor wie ein erwachseneres Maria Kart...



Ich wusste es ja nicht das Blur auch geteilt am Bildschirm geht,dabei habe ich sogar das spiel cool und dann brauche ich es ja nie mehr auf dem 2ten oder 3ten Computer mehr zu installieren(ab nächstes jahrwerde ich drei haben weil ich da einen ganz neuen Pc zusammenstellen werde). Und da ich es schon bereits habe brauche ich es mir nicht mehr zu kaufen.

Danke für den Tipp und hilfe Gruiß DBGTKING


----------

